# [KERNEL]Impossible de charger skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin.gen.o[RESO

## Skippythekangoo

Salutations à toutes et à tous.

J'ai un soucis.

Je débute avec Gentoo, et sur une vielle machine que j'ai récupéré.

Linux Mint Fonctionne à merveille dessus.

Je fait tourner X, mais avec les pilotes vesa (en 1024x768), le noyau ne veux pas se compiler pour cette erreur :

```
LD      drivers/built-in.o

make[1]: ***  Aucune règle pour fabriquer la cible « /lib/firmware/i965/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin », nécessaire pour « firmware/i965/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin.gen.o ». Arrêt.

make: *** [Makefile:988: firmware] Error 2
```

```
thorgal_gentoo /lib/firmware # ls -l i915/

total 1200

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8380  3 juil. 23:27 bxt_dmc_ver1_07.bin

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     19  3 juil. 23:27 bxt_dmc_ver1.bin -> bxt_dmc_ver1_07.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 140928  3 juil. 23:27 bxt_guc_ver8_7.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 154432  3 juil. 23:27 bxt_huc_ver01_07_1398.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8616  3 juil. 23:27 kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     19  3 juil. 23:27 kbl_dmc_ver1.bin -> kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142656  3 juil. 23:27 kbl_guc_ver9_14.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 218688  3 juil. 23:27 kbl_huc_ver02_00_1810.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8824  3 juil. 23:27 skl_dmc_ver1_23.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8928  3 juil. 23:27 skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     19  3 juil. 23:27 skl_dmc_ver1.bin -> skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 109636  3 juil. 23:27 skl_guc_ver1.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 128320  3 juil. 23:27 skl_guc_ver4.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 129024  3 juil. 23:27 skl_guc_ver6_1.bin

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     18  3 juil. 23:27 skl_guc_ver6.bin -> skl_guc_ver6_1.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 140992  3 juil. 23:27 skl_huc_ver01_07_1398.bin
```

J'ai suivi le forum anglophone https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1053114.html

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="i915/skl_dmc_ver1.bin i915/skl_guc_ver1.bin i915/skl_guc_ver4.bin i915/skl_guc_ver6.bin intel-ucode/06-5e-03"
```

mais rien n'y fait.

J'aurais besoin de vos lumières.

D'avance merci.Last edited by Skippythekangoo on Sat Nov 04, 2017 5:24 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonjour Skippythekangoo et bienvenue sur Gentoo  :Smile: 

Et pour te souhaiter une 2e fois la bienvenue, peux-tu s'il te plaît mettre le titre de ton thread au bon format? (cf le thread en post-it ** COMMENT POSTER ET OBTENIR DE L'AIDE ? ** qui amène à celui-ci).

Le mieux (si ce n'est déjà fait bien sûr, dans ce cas passe rapidement sur ce qui suit) est de commencer par comprendre ce que tu as à faire exactement (c'est à dire les prérequis de ton matériel). Car quand tu dis avoir suivi le forum anglais, mais moi je vois des gens qui ont des problèmes mais je ne vois pas de configuration de référence à simplement suivre (si j'ignore celle à la fin, du gars qui fait des liens symboliques sales pour tenter de feinter le noyau, ce qui ne marche bien sûr pas. J'ai moyennement confiance  :Wink: )

Alors, pour avoir déjà joué avec certains firmwares (CPU intel + GPU Radeon), voici ce que je peux te dire sur la méthodologie que j'utilisais:

Liste les différents matériels que tu as qui nécessitent des firmwares.

trouvent les ebuild correspondantes (la plus grosse est sys-kernel/linux-firmware, celle pour les CPU Intel est sys-firmware/intel-microcode, et les autres sont souvent pour du matériel spécifique). Ils sont alors installés dans /lib/firmware. 

ensuite, si tu veux les inclure dans ton noyau lors de la compilation (pour qu'ils soient chargés très tôt lors du boot, c'est pratique pour des firmwares de puces graphiques par exemple), alors il faut lister les fichiers firmwares 1 par 1 comme tu le fais, dans la configuration du noyau. Pour savoir quels fichiers prendre, soit tu as de la chance et il y a une documentation quelque part, soit c'est quand le noyau râle qu'il manque un fichier que tu notes le nom et que tu l'inclues (méthode goretto-approved).

Çà c'est pour la théorie.

Pour ton cas pratique, il te manque clairement dans /lib/firmware/[...] un ou des fichiers firmwares que tu listes dans la configuration de ton noyau (cf message d'erreur de compilation). Donc soit tu ne les as pas installés, soit ils sont disponibles dans une version plus récente d'une ebuild que tu utilises?

----------

## sebB

Salut,

Peux-tu poster lspci et emerge --info.

Ensuite as tu bien installé linux-firmware?

Je connais pas trop intel mais regarde du coté du wiki (Since Linux 4.4)

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel

Tu vire CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="......"

A la rigueur du mets <M> Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics en module.

----------

## Skippythekangoo

Salutations,

Le temps d'aller au boulot j'ai compilé le noyau avec genkernel pour voir si tout était reconnupour l'instant, j'ai bien les modules qui vont bien pour la carte graphique.

Je creuserai dans la nuit pour adapter la configuration à une plus précise.

Je tiendrais compte de vos éclairés conseils.

Merci encore.

Je ne mets pas le sujet en résolu pour le moment...

Cordialement...

----------

## Skippythekangoo

Après moults recherche, j'ai réussi a avoir une interface graphique, tant bien que mal.

Je passe le sujet en résolu.

Merci.

----------

